# Good day!



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Yesterday was the last day of my bear season. I went out at daylight and shot a young bear at 9:20. I took the bear back to my camp got it skinned and hanging. I then got cleaned up and had a bite to eat, grabbed my 204 and a hand call and went out calling for coyotes. My second stand i had a nice female come across the clearing taking her sweet time when she stopped at about 200 yards out i let her have it and she dropped in her tracks. I thought that made a nice close to a pretty successful day.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the hunt,BUT you know what everyone will want to see.


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Good job man!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

hassell said:


> Congrats. on the hunt,BUT you know what everyone will want to see.


Hmmm. Yeah I wonder what you're talking about !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Ok I'll do it!

Well done Ruger thats a top day out!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Good Job Man!!! I am not even going to mention Pics LOL


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

here is a picture of the bear. couldn"t figure out how put the picture of the coyote off of my phone on here.


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Wow, that thing is huge... (that's what she said).


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice bear !! Thanks for posting the pic.

LOL sos


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done Ruger, nice looking bear! Thanks for posting a photo.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That's a young bear !!!!!!!!!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Some of us get to dream of killing Bear and others actually get to take them! Good Job!!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Beautiful color, not black not brown--more like a cinnamon!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

There are three phases up here black,cinnamon, and blue phase. the blue are the rarest to find, they hide is a gray


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

knapper said:


> There are three phases up here black,cinnamon, and blue phase. the blue are the rarest to find, they hide is a gray


Have you ever come across the blue phase Barry?


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I think the blue are a protected Species, You need to check the color of the hide before shooting!

All ya have to do is Sneak up and pull a little hair back to check it!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Here is a good site on them.

http://ecos.fws.gov/speciesProfile/profile/speciesProfile.action?spcode=A0G1


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Aren't the blue ones on a cereal box ? LMAO


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I would Love to take a Bear with my bow! I would also like to take a big boar hog with my bow! I have taken a couple of hogs with a gun but not with my bow! Never had a chance to go bear hunting though!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have not seen a blue bear and they are still able to hunt them there range is small and mostly inland and high in the mountains tops.


----------

